# Does VHI inpatient cover expire after 6 months



## justsally (26 Aug 2009)

*Help please*

*Relative is in hospital for almost 6 months and has been told that the VHI cover runs out after 6 months. I had some idea that this applied to St. Patricks Hospital but not to general hospitals. I can't find any reference to this on the VHI site. Any help in directing me to where I can find the relevant information online would be appreciated.*

*Thanks.*


----------



## GreenQueen (26 Aug 2009)

Is she receiving psychiatric care?


----------



## justsally (26 Aug 2009)

*Would that make a difference?    Patient does suffer from depression, but is being treated for a medical condition.*


----------



## john m (27 Aug 2009)

Hi, my wife works for the VHI and listening to her talking about policies I know there are limits on the number of days allowed per year for mental health but this can depend on theindividual policy. Best bet is to ring their customer care and discuss it but thet need ring themselves for privacy reasons.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (27 Aug 2009)

VHI will cover a maximum of 180 days in-patient/daycase treatment per calendar year, as per Rule 6(d) on page 5 of their rulebook for Plans A to E. It's the same for the other VHI products, as this is the minimum laid down by Regulations. 

Something else your relative may need to consider is that any treatment he/she had this year, prior to this admission, is also included in the 180 day max.

As John M says, the best thing to do is have the relative ring VHI to discuss. Also have a word with the hospital staff to see what alternatives can be put in place, e.g. if it's a public hospital, can the relative be transferred to a public ward instead?

Also, additional cover isn't available by switching to another insurer. Once a member reaches the 180 day max, you don't get anything extra until the new year starts.

Sorry I don't have any good news, but I hope it helps and that your relative gets well.


----------



## justsally (27 Aug 2009)

*Thanks for the helpful replies. As I say, it's not a mental health problem per say, it's a very rare illness which is still confounding the doctors. I've taken on board all your advice.*

*Thank you for your good wishes Nova.*


----------

